# If Only Nationwide Did Motorhome Insurance....



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

First day off for close to a week and in desperate need of groceries, I did an early run to my local Tesco before it got too busy, found a remote corner of the car park, did my shopping and came back to a crumpled back bumper and a note from a "witness" on the windscreen. 
Rang the mobile number, confirmed the person had seen the incident and mentioned that I was heading back in to the shop to view CCTV, when the witness says I didn't know you could do that. Explained that I do it all the time as an investigator and witness totally out of the blue states that they actually crashed in to my car !!

Exchanged details over the phone, returned home, rang Nationwide and explained that I was not claiming, just registering the incident, sent them images of the damage, within minutes their authorised repairer rang me and booked a date to collect my car, followed shortly by a call from Enterprise, booking my hire car for the same date & time.

Apart from the inconvenience of the phone calls, the experience has been absolutely painless.

10/10 for Nationwide Car Insurance :wink2::grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Lizs daughter works for them, and they treat their staff exceptionally well too.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Just as an aside..................they remain a mutual company,which means they have no greedy shareholders to satisfy (sorry I mean just shareholders)

One of the core principle of market economics is "how much can I get, for the minimum cost to myself" so it's not surprising staff would pick up on that 

attitude.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Webby1 said:


> Just as an aside..................they remain a mutual company,which means they have no greedy shareholders to satisfy (sorry I mean just shareholders)
> 
> One of the core principle of market economics is "how much can I get, for the minimum cost to myself" so it's not surprising staff would pick up on that
> 
> attitude.


Re Rabbit, I'm looking after next doors rabbit for a week while they're away, 13 years old    poor bugger is molting and putting fur on right now as the weather is so changeable.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

So Kev their rabbit is 13 years old..................I thought our Spooky was getting close to a record at 11 years.

Looks like he's got a few more trips in him.....................me too


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you Blizzard - you just saved me 83 quid!! :wink2::smile2::grin2:

Until reading your post this morning I didn't realise Nationwide did car insurance, and *I just renewed with Swinton only yesterday!!!*

We bank with Nationwide which gives us an introductory £30 discount, but otherwise I was careful to get a "like-for-like" quote. Even without the 30 quid off it would still have been a saving of over 50 pounds.

Swinton had made several minor cock-ups, including getting my email address wrong *so someone else has my policy documents!!!!!* and one operator was quite unable to find my details on their system, so I had to hang up and phone again later. By this morning (_still no emailed docs_) I was fairly underwhelmed already . . . so I cancelled and have gone with Nationwide.

In fairness to the lad from Swinton who dealt with my cancellation, I have to say he was excellent, but he did make one huge mistake. He offered to try to match or come near to the Nationwide quote. I didn't go for his personal throat of course, but I did tell him not to bother because if he *could *lower the premium further I would still cancel immediately.

"_Why_?" he asked. (_Ahhhhh - the naivete of youth!!!_:surprise So I said, "_If your company can offer a lower quote *after *I've complained, why wasn't it offered *in the first place*?_"

Anyway, a satisfactory outcome, and I wouldn't want to knock Swinton too hard since we've always been satisfied until yesterday's unfortunate series of glitches . . . which did me an 83 quid favour as it turned out.:grin2:

Thanks again Blizzard

Dave :smile2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We bank with Nationwide and have always been happy with them. We chose them because they are a mutual company.
Must remember to get insurance quotes from the now 


Perhaps we could persuade them to do motorhome insurance?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

patp said:


> Perhaps we could persuade them to do motorhome insurance?


It's worth a try, and if a few of us asked them they may consider it. _(I already asked this morning.)_

Dave


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Dave, 

Good timing and I'm pleased you were able to take advantage of it.

I moved my current account and credit card to Nationwide a few years ago for their foreign currency advantages at that time and they've been spot on since, so it seemed natural to give them the opportunity to provide me a new mortgage quote earlier this summer. Their product easily beat the competition, helped further by a £250 cash back for holding a current account. 

It was during my mortgage application that I became aware of their home and car insurance products and have both insured with them now. 

Ken.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> It's worth a try, and if a few of us asked them they may consider it. _(I already asked this morning.)_
> 
> Dave


I take it they said no ?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Unfortunately they did say "No", but Comfort seem pretty good for motorhome insurance. The original quote from Swinton *for the car *was *more than the motorhome premium* from Comfort!!! That was what wound me up in the first place, specially as the car is a very ordinary Skoda Roomster.

I think they act more or less as brokers, but as Webby (_almost_) said, they are not as greedy as some! Insurance is provided by Liverpool Victoria, but beyond that I know no more.

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Out of interest I just asked for a couple of quotes

1/ Jans Ford Fiesta ST..............£160.13

2/ My Ford Ranger double cab pick-up £159.73

I may well be moving at the appropriate time :smile2:

tony


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

But the do cover Motorhomes, their web site and telephone operatives just don't know it!

I phoned today and the girl said that they cover Motorhomes and motor caravans so I hung up to get all my info together and went back to do it via their website. All Ok till it tried to match the car make to the registration which it naturally couldnt do, so I phoned them. All OK till it came to engine being Diesel then it went pear shaped as their system tells them it must be petrol. 

So I quizzed him about different chassis makes and such as Fiat, Peugeot, Hymer and Renault and none would be accepted if they were not Petrol. When I explained that this cuts out 90% of Motorhomes he offered to check up with the higher powers and said it was a system mistake and they would accept mine. 

They have given me a quote which is competitive with one from COMFORT and both of which are £100 cheaper that Swinton who I am trying to get away from. I dont want to go into details of amount as I want to check some others. Suggestions welcome?

I am with NW Flex plus as I get Travel insurance and breakdown cover on my MH included anyway. 

Hope this helps. I have been off this site for over six months and only just manged to crack the log on procedure to get back. The password stuff is more difficult thank my banks

regards

Andrew


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice to see you (back) to see you nice


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

andrewball1000 said:


> But the do cover Motorhomes, their web site and telephone operatives just don't know it!
> 
> I phoned today and the girl said that they cover Motorhomes and motor caravans so I hung up to get all my info together and went back to do it via their website. All Ok till it tried to match the car make to the registration which it naturally couldnt do, so I phoned them. All OK till it came to engine being Diesel then it went pear shaped as their system tells them it must be petrol.
> 
> ...


That's interesting ! They've got 6 months to iron out their system then I'll give them a go at insuring my new van, otherwise it will be back to Comfort.

Ken.

Ps. Welcome back :wink2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Don't take it personally Andrew. Some of us have had similar problems.


Thanks for the heads up on how to navigate Nationwide.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Zebedee said:


> Thank you Blizzard - you just saved me 83 quid!! :wink2::smile2::grin2:
> 
> "_Why_?" he asked. (_Ahhhhh - the naivete of youth!!!_:surprise So I said, "_If your company can offer a lower quote *after *I've complained, why wasn't it offered *in the first place*?_"
> 
> Dave :smile2:


Totally agree, this type of business is akin to theft.

Dave


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Blizzard said:


> That's interesting ! They've got 6 months to iron out their system then I'll give them a go at insuring my new van, otherwise it will be back to Comfort.
> 
> Ken.
> 
> Ps. Welcome back :wink2:


I had quotes from Safeguard £485, Caravan Club £483, Nationwide £410 and went with Comfort at £306. I excluded the breakdown cover as I get this and my travel insurance on my NW Flex plus account. Thanks for the Comfort tip.


----------

